# Outsourcing decal printing



## drerc

Hi,

I'm looking for printing company's I can outsource my decal printing to.

What I need :

- Vinyl decals
- Laminated (should be able to hold 1 year outside)
- Dye cut around each sticker
- Cut in A4's

That's about it, if you think you can do that, send me a PM to talk about prices and possibilities.

Thanks,
Andreas


----------



## brand4440

I can help. I sent you a pm. Clear your inbox.


----------



## binki

http://www.merrittgraphics.com/


----------



## SRJ

www.thedecalking.com


----------



## kheebl

http://www.signteam.us

Been using them for awhile. Always great to work with.


----------



## Mtnview

SRJ said:


> TheDecalKing.com


I noticed they are out of Illinois like yourself. Your company?


----------



## SRJ

Mtnview said:


> I noticed they are out of Illinois like yourself. Your company?


They are me


----------



## Mtnview

SRJ said:


> They are me
> and i have recently relocated from Wilmington Illinois to Fayetteville, NC
> either way give me a shout if you want. Id love to atleast give you a quote.
> I have a Roland 24 inch gx-24 Vinyl cutter AND a Roland 54 inch soljet Pro III as well as a 65" guardian laminator. I can handle anything you need.


Where do you buy your Seahawks and Blackhawks decals from?


----------



## tcrowder

Mtnview said:


> Where do you buy your Seahawks and Blackhawks decals from?


What's the bet you don't get an answer?


----------



## Mtnview

tcrowder said:


> What's the bet you don't get an answer?


While we don't really expect an answer it is our hope to buy our firm time to catalog their numerous intellectual property infringements. Once that is complete we will be able to proceed with the proper correspondence to the offending party as well as notifying Ebay of the user's activities.


----------



## SRJ

Mtnview said:


> While we don't really expect an answer it is our hope to buy our firm time to catalog their numerous intellectual property infringements. Once that is complete we will be able to proceed with the proper correspondence to the offending party as well as notifying Ebay of the user's activities.


to answer your question i buy some of the items in my store from various vendors and others i make myself. if you are implying that I am printing anything copyrighted you are sadly mistaken. Trust when i tell you this wouldnt be the first time something on my ebay was in question. I provided receipts then and cleared it up and I can do it again if needed.
The hate is real....


----------



## Mtnview

SRJ said:


> if you are implying that I am printing anything copyrighted you are sadly mistaken.


From your Etsy site. You claim "Handmade item" & "Made to order". The Seahawk logo appears to have been modified (shortened). The paper backing is roughly cut and is more in line with the equipment you say you use. The lamination is inferior. All this can be seen in the photo of the product.


----------



## Appstro

Poway Sign Company - 858-437-3093 Poway Sign Company | Signs, Banners, Screen Printing for all of San Diego County

I can do your stickers!!!


----------



## AllStickerPrint

www.allstickerprinting.com is definitely what you're looking for. Everything you need is in with AllStickerPrinting. Visit and Call them Now.


----------



## firesprint

We do this!


----------



## sinGN

we can help you.


----------

